# oak removal



## kennertree (Mar 13, 2006)

Priced this one the other day. Its so close to the house, when the wind blows it rattles the house.


----------



## kennertree (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 14, 2006)

Too bad that house got in the way.


----------



## kennertree (Mar 14, 2006)

I tried to convince them to keep it. He wouldnt.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 14, 2006)

THat trees huge and in a ba place. Id done it for about 18 not includeing grinding. big tree bad place gj.


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 14, 2006)

Is that 1800?


----------



## woodchux (Mar 14, 2006)

Piece of cake...
I'll do for $800


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 14, 2006)

*house removal*

There appears to be a very small chance on any part of the top coming out and down.

A tree that close could not hurt the house (other than a facia board) in a fall. The physics of this are on the side of the house. The house would not let it fall that way anyway.

Homeowners generally need to be more concerned about trees that are 1/2 to 2/3rds the length of their stem away from structures than the ones very close to the home.

Is the noise this thing makes when banging what is driving the owners decision?

We double dog dare you to push it over from the top of that gently pitched roof when you do remove it.

Do we have any votes for a high stump, just below the facia?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 14, 2006)

*How much?*

Kenner, what price did you quote them?


----------



## kennertree (Mar 15, 2006)

I told him the house really wasnt in danger. He said he has to have it removed, the foundation is crumbling from the roots. I didnt see the roots, the deck that is built around the tree blocks any veiw of it. I priced him my hourly rate, and its just to put on the ground. Lately ive been pricing by the hour, especially on a refferal. He is going to remove the deck, its old and rotted. If he moves the deck it will take alot less time.


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 25, 2006)

*oak*

can you try to take it down in one piece below the first branch, the bole should almost be worth a grand in lumber


----------



## kennertree (Mar 25, 2006)

woodfarmer said:


> can you try to take it down in one piece below the first branch, the bole should almost be worth a grand in lumber


If he takes the deck off i can fall the log, but there is no way to get the log out of there.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 26, 2006)

woodchux said:


> Piece of cake...
> I'll do for $800



uhh $750 thats to haul it off and vaccumm up the saw dust.


----------



## fmueller (Mar 28, 2006)

So is there enough room were you could you put a rope up high in it and pull it over into the yard ? Then I'd do it for 800. Har.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 28, 2006)

No wonder all these jobs are passing me by.

What kinda oak is that. Quercus Rubra?


----------



## kennertree (Mar 29, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> No wonder all these jobs are passing me by.
> 
> What kinda oak is that. Quercus Rubra?


Close, Quercus coccinea.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 29, 2006)

English please,
Close, Quercus coccinea.


----------



## kennertree (Mar 30, 2006)

Scarlet Oak.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 31, 2006)

Kool, I've save the bark and remeber my edumacation. Today the Army called again and asked me to go to war for our great country, springs a foot and trees a plenty . Ill miss my privates...


----------



## horseloggerMont (Apr 9, 2006)

kennertree said:


> If he takes the deck off i can fall the log, but there is no way to get the log out of there.


get a horse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseloggerMont (Apr 9, 2006)

kennertree said:


> If he takes the deck off i can fall the log, but there is no way to get the log out of there.


get a horse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kennertree (Apr 9, 2006)

It would take more than one horse to get that log out from around that house and the steep hill. Its already cut up now, he sure has alot of firewood to deal with. The log had alot of nails in and showed alot of blue marks. I got lucky, never hit one.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 9, 2006)

Score another one for Nervous Nellie, the homeowner who had too much money and not enough sense.


----------



## kennertree (Apr 9, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Score another one for Nervous Nellie, the homeowner who had too much money and not enough sense.


I tried my best with him. He has plans of selling it in the future but his real estate agent told him he wont get the place sold without removing it. I told him the real estate agent isnt finding the right buyer. Funny thing is, other trees are growing on the other side of the house and are almost as close.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 10, 2006)

kennertree said:


> I tried my best with him. He has plans of selling it in the future but his real estate agent told him he wont get the place sold without removing it. I told him the real estate agent isnt finding the right buyer. Funny thing is, other trees are growing on the other side of the house and are almost as close.


 Some real estate agents have cockeyed ideas of what appeals to buyers, based mainly on appearance of the facade. since the tree dominated that view, that may have sealed its fate despite lack of risk.

Homeowner needed a new RE agent, and this RE agent needs a new outlook. Many if not most of my clients tell me they bought their place to have the trees.


----------

